# ARTA software, utilización en amplificadores y mas...



## xavirom (Oct 28, 2011)

Hola a todos.

Hace tiempo que estoy recopilando información para medir lo mejor posible gastando lo menos posible la THD de amplificadores, pre amplificadores, etc.
Hay bastante buena información, desde equipos muy complejos como el que propone Bob Cordell (si algiuien no lo vió, googleen ese nombre) o la propuesta de Rod Elliot, básicamente, bastaría con contar con un muy buen generador de señales senoidales con distorsiones muy bajas, cuanto más mejor, un filtro tipo notch que suprima la frecuencia fundamental con la que analizarenos la THD y un voltímetro, o mejor aún un mili y/o micro voltímetro de ca, para medir distorsiones muy bajas, de un par de ceros detrás de la coma.
El filtro, cuanto más atenúe la frecuencia fundamental (alto Q), nos va a permitir medir distorsiones de cada vez mas ceros, pero se va a tornar muy difícil sintonizarlo a la frecuencia exacta.

Ahora bien, hay varios soft que pueden medir THD de algún dispositivo amplificador por ejemplo, utilizando la placa de sonido de nuestra PC, cuanto mas velocidad  y bits de muestreo, mucho mejor.
Si veo con un osciloscopio a la salida de la placa de audio, una señal senoidal de 20KHz con un muestreo de 16 bits a 44Khz, observo solamente 2 escalones que están muy lejos de parecer una onda senoidal, en cambio si observo una frecuencia mas baja, lógicamente veo como empieza a tomar forma de onda senoidal aunque tadavía escalonada. La cosa mejora notáblemente aumentando (cuando la placa de sonido lo permite) la frecuencia de muestreo y la resolución en bits, pero sigue siendo una onda construida a partir de escalones. No probé todavía ARTA, he visto que muchisima gente, incluso aquí en el foro lo utilizan para mediciones electroacústicas (parlantes, micrófonos, etc.) y unos pocos que lo han utilizado para hacer mediciones de THD en amplificadores. En este último caso, he visto cifras de THD de por ejemplo 0.0025% en pre amplificadores, etc., siempre cifras bajas, incluso el mismo programa permite evaluar la calidad de nuestra placa de sonido conectando la salida a la entrada de la misma.
Bueno, ahora las preguntas, hasta que punto estas cifras de THD son reales?, este análisis es real?, obtendríamos un resultado similar midiendo con instrumental?, pregunto esto fundamentalmente porque esas senoides escalonadas deberían generar gran cantidad de armónicos, sin embargo, las mediciones arrojan números bajos.

Perdón por insistir, pero, alguien tiene opinión al respecto?

Gracias.......


----------



## diegomj1973 (Jul 27, 2013)

Estamos en la misma búsqueda!!!.

Tengo intenciones de comparar el método del generador de audiofrecuencias + DUT (dispositivo bajo test) + filtro notch sintonizable y con Q ajustable (activo) + osciloscopio, todo frente al soft ARTA, para el que efectué la evaluación de la placa de sonido y el que me permitiría evaluar, en principio, THD + N por encima de unos 0,0064 %.

Lo que me falta es verificar qué máxima atenuación real puedo obtener en la práctica con el filtro notch (usando opamps de bajo ruido "conseguibles") y con qué factor de mérito Q puedo "suprimir" efectivamente la fundamental de mi generador de audiofrecuencias. El factor de distorsión de mi generador es de 0,1 % o menos entre 400 Hz y 20 KHz (en otras escalas de frecuencia trepa hasta 0,5 % o menos, para frecuencias de hasta 500 KHz).

Si armo algo, lo subo para compartir.

Saludos

PD: subo respuesta de mi placa, modelo de generador y osciloscopio.


----------



## diegomj1973 (Jul 27, 2013)

Analizando el proyecto 52 de Rod Elliott, veo demasiado optimista la atenuación que él muestra del notch en unos 125 dB aprox. Esta atenuación daría la posibilidad de medir hasta unos hipotéticos THD + N de 0,000056 %!!!, si la estabilidad en frecuencia y las distorsiones del generador lo permiten, como así también si los opamps empleados así también lo permiten (que según él, el OPA2604 ya tiene 0,0003 vaya a saber a qué frecuencia y bajo qué condiciones de prueba).

Me dispuse a efectuar alguna que otra simulación y hasta empleando los mismos opamps (OPA2604) y obtengo unas atenuaciones entre aprox. 63,5 dB (con alto Q) y unos aprox. 78,5 dB (con bajo Q). Estos valores me resultan un poco más "creíbles", pero aún dudo si son posibles de lograr en la práctica. Esta atenuación daría la posibilidad de medir hasta unos hipotéticos THD + N de 0,067 % (los que me parecen un poco más realistas).

El circuito empleado es el mismo que Rod Elliott sugiere. El mayor Q se obtiene con el cursor del pote desplazado hacia la salida final del notch. En todas las gráficas que subo coloco como referencia adicional la respuesta en magnitud y fase del notch pasivo (curvas negras). Las curvas rojas corresponden a la respuesta en magnitud y fase del notch "con realimentación".

Es evidente que no debemos colocar buffer alguno en la entrada del notch "realimentado", para no incorporar distorsión adicional alguna.

Cuando tenga algo armado, subo los avances.

Saludos

PD: en la primera de las gráficas se puede ver que a una octava de la frecuencia suprimida (tanto para arriba como para abajo de fo) la atenuación introducida por el filtro es inferior a 1 dB (como anticipara Rod Elliott en su proyecto) lo que introduce poco error en el cálculo final de distorsión.

Esquema empleado:



Cursor en posición de casi máximo Q (cursor a 500 ohmios del extremo superior del pote)



Cursor en 1/4 del recorrido de resistencia (cursor a 12500 ohmios del extremo superior del pote)



Cursor en 1/2 del recorrido de resistencia (cursor a 25000 ohmios del extremo superior del pote, o al centro)



Cursor en 3/4 del recorrido de resistencia (cursor a 37500 ohmios del extremo superior del pote)



Cursor en posición de casi mínimo Q (cursor a 500 ohmios del extremo inferior del pote). La respuesta del filtro "realimentado" se confunde casi con la del filtro "pasivo".


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg (Jul 27, 2013)

hazard anda en algo parecido a esto y ha conseguido en ebay un generador senoidal de muuuuy baja THD, pero para el procesamiento de la señal está usando una placa de sonido on-board de 20 bits y usa la FFT para discriminar/medir las armónicas generadas, cosa que es mucho mejor que hacer un procesamiento puramente analógico... por que les va a costar bastante lograr niveles de ruido y distorsión tan bajos como para medir THD igual o menor al 0.01%.... y no solo hay que diseñarlo, sino que hay que medirlo y para eso... con menos de un AP no van a ninguna parte...
Yo que ustedes, esperaría a que el logre conformar un setup adecuado para las mediciones, y si es posible lograr mejoras... buscaría a partir de allí, así que los invito a esperar que hazard escriba el tema cuando termine las pruebas...


----------



## diegomj1973 (Jul 28, 2013)

Dr. Zoidberg dijo:


> hazard anda en algo parecido a esto y ha conseguido en ebay un generador senoidal de muuuuy baja THD, pero para el procesamiento de la señal está usando una placa de sonido on-board de 20 bits y usa la FFT para discriminar/medir las armónicas generadas, cosa que es mucho mejor que hacer un procesamiento puramente analógico... por que les va a costar bastante lograr niveles de ruido y distorsión tan bajos como para medir THD igual o menor al 0.01%.... y no solo hay que diseñarlo, sino que hay que medirlo y para eso... con menos de un AP no van a ninguna parte...
> Yo que ustedes, esperaría a que el logre conformar un setup adecuado para las mediciones, y si es posible lograr mejoras... buscaría a partir de allí, así que los invito a esperar que hazard escriba el tema cuando termine las pruebas...



También había pensado en utilizar una placa de sonido de esas resoluciones (20 bits) en lugar del osciloscopio ó milivoltímetro a la salida del notch, debido a que, por ejemplo, la resolución máxima de mi osciloscopio es de 2 mV pico y con una entrada de señal máxima teórica al notch (en función de su alimentación de 15 V simétricos) no podría bajar nunca por debajo de 0,013 % para THD + N, siempre y cuando el generador lo permita (cosa que en mi caso no es así), la distorsión propia de los opamp del notch, el error y distorsión propia del osciloscopio y el layout de conexionado general (que puede influir más de lo que esperamos). Ponele que suba la alimentación del notch a 18 V simétricos (cosa que es llevar al límite a los opamps) bajaría mínimamente a un piso teórico de 0,011 %, y eso tendría que estar acompañado además por un generador que entregue un voltaje alto y sin mucha limitación de ningún aspecto.

Mi placa tiene en 1 KHz una diferencia de 88,12 dB entre la fundamental y la primera armónica impar (3 KHz). Esto da un piso aproximado de 0,0039 %, aunque tomo por el momento como válido lo que me arroja el ARTA, que es ligeramente mayor. Estaba pensando en utilizar una placa para generar el tono y otra de similar resolución para el proceso de discriminación de armónicas.

Después pensé en utilizar un módulo de amplificación de un factor tentativo K (que habría que buscar el más conveniente, algo como 2 a 10, por ejemplo) posterior al notch y previo al procesamiento, solamente para buscar más cómodamente los mínimos de supresión del notch. Sería un bloque que luego de esa búsqueda, se bypassea, para que no introduzca armónicos indeseables en el procesamiento.

Otra posibilidad que pensé fué en emplear un notch pasivo (admitiendo éste mayores voltajes de entrada que, por ejemplo, 15 V o 18 V de pico teórico) y corregir/tabular las atenuaciones en cada armónico por soft en el postproceso (digamos para las primeras 9 a 15 armónicas, por ejemplo, aunque esto por soft no es limitante ni problema, así que incluso pueden ser para más también). Pero esto nos limita a ciertas aplicaciones de "potencia", dejando excluídas aplicaciones en baja señal.

Saludos

PD: la pucha!!! Cómo no tener dinero para dejarme de renegar con estas vueltas!!!


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg (Jul 28, 2013)

Es que no sé para que vas a usar el notch  
Si por sofware (usando la placa de sonido) sacás la FFT de la señal de salida del coso al que quieras medirle la THD, pues vas a lograr un pico en la frecuencia de medición y una serie de picos (mas un poco de "pasto") como resultado de la THD. Con solo medir las amplitudes de esos picos armónicos ya tenés la magnitud de la distorsión .
Claro que antes hay que tener la FFT del generador para ver cual es la THD de este, y esa es la importancia de un generadorde MUY BAJO THD, cosa de poder corregir la lectura obtenida a la salida del DUT...


----------



## diegomj1973 (Jul 28, 2013)

Dr. Zoidberg dijo:


> Es que no sé para que vas a usar el notch



Si ingreso la señal completa de salida del DUT (fundamental + armónicas + N, previamente atenuados por un factor en función de la magnitud de la señal a analizar y de la admisibilidad de la entrada de soundcard) directamente a la entrada de la placa, puede que no vea todo el piso de armónicas + N en función de la resolución real final de la placa elegida.

Empleando un filtro notch, me permitiría levantar la señal de ingreso (lo que quede, es decir, armónicas + N) hasta un punto que sea visible por la capacidad de la placa y permisible por la tasa de supresión y Q del notch, sujeto también al piso que fija el generador. Debo posteriormente tener presente ese factor de aumento para los cálculos finales de distorsión (denominador de la fórmula de cálculo). De todos modos, hay que tener presente que al levantar el nivel puede que se altere nuevamente la distribución espectral para ese nuevo punto de amplitud. No es muy simple la cosa pero sería interesante ver cuánto puede verdaderamente alterar los resultados un aumento no muy amplio.

Incluso, lo que comenté antes de colocar una etapa de amplificación arbitraria K a la salida del notch, que me permitiría buscar más cómodamente la máxima supresión de la fundamental, podría incluso dejarse para aumentar virtualmente la resolución del sistema con placas de 16 bits, por ejemplo (pero hay que considerar cuanto pueda "aportar" adicionalmente esta etapa en ese punto del circuito). Es decir, puede resultar en un aumento de resolución no muy limpio o auténtico, debido a la distorsión propia de esa nueva etapa (es por eso que hablé de ganancias contenidas entre 2 y 10).



Dr. Zoidberg dijo:


> Si por sofware (usando la placa de sonido) sacás la FFT de la señal de salida del coso al que quieras medirle la THD, pues vas a lograr un pico en la frecuencia de medición y una serie de picos (mas un poco de "pasto") como resultado de la THD. Con solo medir las amplitudes de esos picos armónicos ya tenés la magnitud de la distorsión .
> Claro que antes hay que tener la FFT del generador para ver cual es la THD de este, y esa es la importancia de un generadorde MUY BAJO THD, cosa de poder corregir la lectura obtenida a la salida del DUT...



En esto estoy plenamente de acuerdo.

PD: cuando hablo de atenuación o amplificación, en cualquier parte del sistema, me refiero más a fo + armónicos que a ruido N, debido a que el ruido N merece unas consideraciones muy específicas atadas a la configuración especial de cada etapa del sistema.


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg (Jul 29, 2013)

Lo que decís es correcto, pero el asunto es que para hacer estas mediciones hay que explotar todo el rango de entrada del ADC de la placa que se use... pero tratando de no meter electrónica extra en el camino, a menos que esta sea de muuuy alta calidad en lo que respecta a THD+N. Lo que yo haría sería ajustar la señal de entrada al DUT para lograr de este la máxima salida compatible con la entrada de la placa de sonido que se use y con eso haría la medición. El problema con el notch es que no solo te va a meter mas ruido y THD, sino que también te vas a volver loco para ajustar la frecuencia exacta para eliminar la fundamental y que luego no se corra por la temperatura, humedad o altura del sol sobre el horizonte . Dale una mirada a un thread en diyaudio donde un usuario armó el notch de ESP para medir distorsión, y cuando veas todo lo que le metió para que quede "bien" te vas a asustar


----------



## diegomj1973 (Jul 30, 2013)

Tratando de ir dándole forma física a mis primeras aproximaciones al caso teórico es que me dispuse a fijar algunos parámetros de partida:

1)	Como frecuencia central, fija y única (por el momento) para mi filtro notch voy a escoger 50 Hz. La razón de elección de esta frecuencia recae en mi necesidad concreta de intentar verificar numéricamente, en la práctica, la reducción real de la distorsión que sostengo logra la nueva conexión NEWIN que con anterioridad tratara en otro thread. Si bien la extensión de la respuesta en baja frecuencia de esta nueva conexión está debidamente probada en la práctica, la verificación de laboratorio de la cantidad concreta de reducción de distorsión no lo está (que se da para frecuencias inferiores a 100 Hz, generalmente). Sólo se ha visualizado una muy visible mejora de reproducción de onda cuadrada con el osciloscopio (mejora cualitativa).
2)	Las resistencias del notch se escogen como solución de compromiso entre un valor límite superior que no introduzca ruido térmico en demasía y un valor límite inferior impuesto por la necesidad de poder medir sistemas con Zout de hasta 1200 ohmios, introduciendo errores de drop en frecuencias mayores a frecuencia de notch no muy superiores al - 3,5 %. La idea es poder utilizar el dispositivo para medir tanto sistemas de baja señal como de potencia, sin introducir errores importantes de drop con Zout importantes.
3)	Prever un Q ajustable de entre 5, 8 a 10 máximo.
4)	Prever una etapa de amplificación de 20 dB adicionales a la salida del notch (para los objetivos que mencioné con anterioridad en otros post de este mismo thread).

Como R1 y R2 en el esquema del post número 3 de este mismo thread elijo 24 K ohmios (1 resistencia fija de 18 K + pote en serie de 10 K + pote en serie de 2 K + pote en serie de 500 ohmios). R3 de 12 K ohmios (2 resistencias fijas de 18 K (en paralelo ambas) + pote en serie de 5 K + pote en serie de 1 K + pote en serie de 200 ohmios).

R4 de 10 K ohmios. VR1 de 50 K ohmios (podría probarse posteriormente hasta 100 K ohmios).

Como C1 y C2 escojo 133 nF (100 nF + 33 nF, ambos en paralelo). C3 toma valores de 266 nF (2 capacitores de 100 nF + 2 capacitores de 33 nF, todos en paralelo).

En un principio, no voy a emplear atenuadores resistivos simples (como los mostrados por Rod Elliott) en la entrada del notch, para no introducir drop adicionales (que se traducen en mayores errores). Para lo que debo cuidar los niveles máximos ingresados al notch, por si hay desajustes o corrimientos propios de frecuencia del notch, con lo que puedo poner en serio riesgo la integridad de algún opamp al introducir niveles de voltajes excesivos en la entrada no inversora del U1A.

De emplear atenuador a futuro (para aplicaciones de potencia), probablemente tenga que compensarlo con algún que otro condensador como sucede similarmente en las puntas de osciloscopio (para obtener respuesta de lo más plana dentro del espectro a medir). Esta compensación puede traer muchos beneficios de medición (reducción de error, principalmente). Se da un ejemplo de atenuador compensado en frecuencia para 1/11 de muestra de voltaje, de modo de permitir "medir" hasta 165 V de pico teóricos con Zout muy bajas (comprendidas entre 0,5 y 10 ohmios), cuando empleamos notch alimentado con 15 V simétricos y a su salida un osciloscopio en lugar de soundcard. En realidad, es algo menos a esos 165 V pico. Para valores de Zout fuera de este rango dado es necesario recalcular los dos condensadores.



Dejando de lado este último párrafo, prosigo con lo de interés.

El drop que causa la Zout del DUT en la respuesta final del notch se da principalmente desde la frecuencia del notch para arriba, aunque causa también un “suavizado” del Q también. Para esto remitirse a la simulación que efectué del mismo.

En la tabla siguiente, se varió Zout del DUT entre 60 ohmios y 1,2 K ohmios. Posteriormente, se estimó el error aproximado cometido, por la existencia de esa Zout, en la amplitud de las armónicas. Este error introducido es bastante indicativo del error final cometido en el cálculo de THD:



Para la generación de esa tabla se analizó el modelo de DUT + notch, sin incluir limitaciones ni modelaciones de postproceso (en cuanto a frecuencia de muestreo máxima, resolución, etc, etc.)

Con un Zout del DUT en torno a unos 600 ohmios, la supresión en fo es de 54,55 dB aprox. y el error es contenido por debajo de 1,67 %.

Hay, además, un realce que se da en alta frecuencia de máximo 2,23 dB (exhibido en las simulaciones entre 4,5 MHz a 6,5 MHz aprox.: el pico de realce se va “desplazando” hacia las menores frecuencias conforme aumenta Zout), el que tengo que analizar en profundidad posteriormente a qué puede específicamente corresponder (si al modelo que se toma para simulación o alguna otra cosa) y cómo evitarlo (si verdaderamente se presente en la práctica, aunque empleando atenuación compensada se puede eliminar totalmente ese pico). Este pico se da con un Q de 5 (en realidad, con todos los Q). Muy probablemente, en dispositivos de medición práctica sea necesario limitar el ancho de banda a analizar. En la siguiente gráfica la Zout va desde 60 ohmios hasta 1,2 K ohmios: curva superior => 60 ohmios, curva inferior => 1,2 K ohmios. En esa misma gráfica se ve claramente cómo Zout influye principalmente en las frecuencias superiores a fo más que en las inferiores.



Sólo verifiqué (aunque estos parámetros no pueden manipularse en la práctica) que aumentando la Zout por encima de un valor determinado (5,2 K ohmios con Q ajustado en 5) este pico desaparece, pero el drop causado ya es importante y causa errores bastante groseros (16,56 % aprox.).

Obviamente, con un Q muy bajo, la Zout necesaria es aún mayor para producir esa “supresión” del realce en alta frecuencia, pero el error es por lejos más grosero todavía e inadmisible. Como curiosidad, el pico de realce se da en este último caso a similar frecuencia (6,74 MHz aprox.). En la siguiente gráfica la Zout va desde 60 ohmios hasta 5,2 K ohmios.



Esto no lo ví mencionado en lo de Elliott, como muchas otras cosas también.

Cuando lo arme y mida, subo resultados prácticos.

Saludos


----------



## diegomj1973 (Ago 18, 2013)

Me dispuse a realizar mis primeras mediciones de distorsión utilizando un generador de audio (como el que les comenté en post anteriores), la caja de medición de ARTA (ya que la tenía a mano) y un soft que convierte mi placa de sonido en un poderosísimo laboratorio de medición. No empleé filtro notch (porque aún no lo he confeccionado y necesito dedicarle un buen tiempo y esmero a eso). No empleé el generador integrado en el soft (que es muchísimo más preciso y configurable) porque quiero verificar qué distorsión tiene realmente el "generador externo".

Como circuitos de prueba utilicé un esquema tradicional en base a un TL071 y la variante NEWIN.

Procuré inyectar en ambas variantes un tono senoidal de amplitud tal que la fundamental a la salida de los circuitos estuviese cerca del límite superior tolerable por la placa de sonido (-9 dB aprox., para no freir nada).

La frecuencia del tono fué finalmente elegida de 100 Hz aprox. y el número de armonía se eligió en función de la máxima frecuencia cuya mínima amplitud alcanzaba a distinguirse del piso de ruido del sistema. Este número de armonía se eligió en 12 lo que nos permite poder calcular posteriormente la THD con aceptable precisión.

El esquema tradicional o básico es este:



Primeramente, se midió la señal el generador solo (con una carga similar a la que ofrecen las entradas de ambos circuitos de prueba en la banda pasante, para no cometer errores de cargabilidad con las distorsiones asociadas a las mismas). Se efectuaron unas 1000 promediaciones de lecturas para minimizar errores. Si bien en las sucesivas lecturas de armonías (que se dan en distintos tiempos) hay mínimas desviaciones de amplitud y/o frecuencia, eso resulta inevitable pero aún así no acarrea errores graves:























Se utilizó la función de medición TRUE RMS:



Seguidamente, se midió la salida del circuito tradicional (con el generador ya conectado a su entrada):























Se utilizó también la función de medición TRUE RMS:



Seguidamente, se midió la salida del circuito con NEWIN implementado (con el generador ya conectado a su entrada):







En el siguiente post sigo...



















Se utilizó también la función de medición TRUE RMS:



Finalmente, se calculan las THD de ambas variantes y se verifica (por lo menos en esa frecuencia) que NEWIN aventaja al tradicional marcadamente.



Próximamente, voy a relevar varias frecuencias para obtener alguna curva característica de ambas variantes.

Saludos



Cabe aclarar que al generador "externo" le medí distorsiones que se arriman a 0,1 % (en frecuencias de alrededor de 1 KHz).

NEWIN aventaja al esquema tradicional en todas las armonías excepto en las H8, H9 y H12, que suelen estar ya muy atenuadas (ver tablas y gráfica adjuntas).

Saludos


----------



## diegomj1973 (Ago 18, 2013)

Se verificó la excelente calibración del voltaje de medición del soft con un multímetro. El voltaje leído corresponde al momento donde se "lee" el voltaje TRUE RMS del oscilador solo:



Como pueden ver, las mediciones se hicieron manuales (punto a punto o como trabajo de hormiga!!!) pero posteriormente voy a aprovechar las funcionalidades del soft para automatizar las mismas (que lo permite perfectamente). Para eso, tengo que armar el sistema en bucle (utilizar la salida y entrada de la soundcard). Olvidé comentar que empleé finalmente la placa de sonido de una netbook LENOVO para efectuar las mediciones del post anterior. Posteriormente, voy a utilizar la AUDIGY de mi PC de escritorio (que creo es más dedicada y precisa: de todos modos, tengo que comprobarlo).

Acá van los pisos de ruido tanto para LENOVO como para AUDIGY (con el volúmen de MIC al máximo):

LENOVO



AUDIGY



Como se puede ver, la LENOVO podría ser más precisa en mediciones por debajo de 2,5 KHz. Para el resto de las mediciones (por encima de 2,5 KHz), la AUDIGY parece más adecuada. Me llama la atención ese pico en 28 KHz aprox. en la AUDIGY.

Saludos


----------



## diegomj1973 (Ago 25, 2013)

Se procedió a comparar los desempeños del oscilador externo con el interno (generado por el propio soft) y se verifica una posibilidad de poder medir distorsiones mucho más bajas empleando el oscilador interno en lugar del externo.

Todas las curvas de los anteriores post fueron relevadas utilizando el oscilador externo en el rango X1 (es decir, entre 10 Hz y 100 Hz). En esa escala ofrece la mayor distorsión.

Ahora, las curvas fueron relevadas utilizando el oscilador externo en el rango X10 (es decir, entre 100 Hz y 1.000 Hz). En esta escala ofrece un poco menos de distorsión. Aún así, el oscilador interno lo supera ampliamente. Ver diferencias en H2 y sucesivas comparadas a la fundamental, en ambos casos. Incluso, el oscilador interno tiene otra composición espectral comparado al externo: se presentan sólo armónicas impares (las armónicas pares están canceladas o muy minimizadas).

Curva amarilla: oscilador externo.
Curva verde: oscilador interno.

Se efectuaron unas 2.000 promediaciones y se utilizó 48 K (en lugar de 11,025 K como en las anteriores).

En la fundamental, las dos curvas se superponen. Sólo se diferencian apreciablemente en las H2 y sucesivas.





Saludos


----------



## xavirom (Nov 3, 2013)

Bueno, yo puse la duda y estoy siguiendo atentamente las pruebas de Diego, quería agregar algo a mediciones caseras hechas con filtros como el propuesto por Rod Elliot, si uno de los motivos de ajustar en forma estable la sintonía del circuito es la temperatura, lograríamos algo si armamos el circuito en una cajita, la aislamos térmicamente y colocamos dentro de ella una calefacción controlada?


----------

